# honey hole



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

no short strike at the honey hole tonight limited out with all fish over 20 inches ive been losing fish well over 6 lbs i fish from a bridge about 15ft from the water so i just reel them up with no net do you guys think im ripping lips on them can get 5lbs up but any bigger lose them on way up


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

Take some pictures next time i want to see all those fish you caught. Is your line breaking, or are the fish just falling off?


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Fabian,

I saw your other post asking about kayaks. I think you'd enjoy kayak fishing, and it sounds like you'd be able to keep more of those fish that you're hooking. You'd be right on the water, and you'd be able to get them in the net.

Check out the Classified forum on TexasKayakFisherman.com and you may be able to find a good deal on a used kayak. You can always sell it later on if you want to upgrade to a different model. You were asking about the Cobra Fish N Dive, and that's a good model, but I haven't seen a lot of them for sale used. You could check with Patty at Southwest Paddle Sports on the north side of Houston about their used kayaks.

Mrs. B


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

yes the fish are falling off so i think im ripping lipps with the weight and haveing to hall them up 15 ft im getting kids cameras for xmas so then ill be able to post pics only thing i can do with these fish i already caught is take a pic of the 16 vacum seald bags of fillets i have got 4-5 lbs in each bag


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

Probably so, that is a long way up with such a big fish.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

fabian31268,
You have between 60-80 pounds of filets...........and that's a lot of fish.


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

ill believe it when i see it..if i caught those fish 'supposely' like you have, i wouldnt be mouthing off to everyone about it...


----------



## deep six (Aug 31, 2005)

I aint ever lost as many fish as this guy has in my whole life. What are you using an electric reel.
Lets see some pics....................................


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

I don't think he said that he was fishing alone.


----------



## Mantaray (Aug 29, 2004)

If he's a kayaker then he can afford a net. Say starting 5 years back, I have yet to see a flounder fisherman with no net, let alone a limit of flounders all over 20".


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

*proof to the nonbeleivers*

here a pic i took with my web cam there all spec caught in less then 3 weeks hope this works


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

i believed the 60 lbs of fish, but why filet 5-6 pound trout?


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

300x im not mouthing off as you say im just proud of my acomplishment im taking it youve been haveing no luck catching these are all trout i have no luck on flatties i still got couples maps left to this honey hole for sale if you wanna purchase one let me know


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

300 x most my friend have kids so i fillet them so when i give them some they dont have to worry about bones


----------



## captncutbait (Feb 4, 2005)

nice haul. just a little problem with the size.
24" trout-4lbs or more
26" trout- 6lbs or more
remember- you can only keep 1 trout over 25" to be legal, so if you are catching a multiple of trout over 6lbs, you can only keep 1.


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

i stated in an earlier post can not get the 6 lbrs in keep losing them on way up 5lbs is about the limit


----------



## AL-umineum (Jul 16, 2004)

might be careful posting this kinda stuff.................there is a possession limit on specs.


Jeff


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

Man, you guys are killin' me! The guy has found a sweet spot, needs a little help, and all you want to do is slam him! 

You might try one of the basket type set ups they use for pier fishing. I think they have them at academy. You just hook it to a rope, lower it down, guide the fish in and pull it up in the basket. Never used one myself, just heard about them. Good luck.


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

yes there is a limit and i beleive in not breaking the law say you may retain 10 specs a day possesion limit is twice daily bag limit possesion limit does not apply to fish stored at a persons permanent residents so i think im legal in all aspects if im wrong please let me know


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Thank you, cfed! I just sent Fabien a note of encouragement and told him I don't think all these guys are reading the whole report before responding.

He didn't say he was fishing alone to start with, and then when he posted the photos, he said the fish were not caught on one day, but were caught in just under 3 weeks. He fillets them because he shares them with folks who have kids.

Hey, *FABIAN*, I'll tell you what. Let's you and me go fishing, I'll provide you with a kayak for the fishing trip, and you take me to your honey hole and show me how to catch trout. How does that sound to you???

Mrs. B


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

You're right, you are within the law.


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

well gotta run honey hole is calling me will post when i return or not if ive got nothing to brag about lol


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*oh well*

jeez, guys. Must we really slam everyone who ever posts a report here? No one, and i mean no one has the right to question this guy without knowing all the facts. Im always amazed at when someone posts a report of fish everyone immediatly starts assuming he's over the limit, under size, over size, or whatever. What happened to benefit of doubt? Guy shows a pic of a few bags of fillets and gets slammed. Yall better not look in my freezer if that bothers you. Im sure a large portion of the members here have several packs of fish in the freezer. I know I do, I always stock up this time of year because the weather gets so unpredictable and I start looking for "the one" Give this guy some slack, Mont has warned people so many times of this it should be a dang sticky on this board. Unless you were fishing beside him and saw him breaking the law leave him be. I see nothing illegal in his posts or his pics. Now we're even guessing weight of fish not even caught. Jeez, yall crack me up. And this is why the reports page gets so little traffic now a days. Show a pic of limit after limit of flounder and your a hero, show one pic of a limit of trout and your a sorry no good for nothing meat hauler who needs to be reported to the law and seek a confessional. Amazing.

Z


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

great report fabian some of the folks think theyre the LAW dont let em ruin it for the rest of us!


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

fabian 31268,
I appologize as I think my post about you having a lot of filets started the ball rolling down hill.
You may not have 60#s but you do have a lot of fish!! 
Enjoy your catch and again I'm sorry I doubted you.


----------



## krpen71 (Jun 13, 2005)

There all ****** cause they don't have a honey hole.


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

fabian31268 said:


> 300x im not mouthing off as you say im just proud of my acomplishment im taking it youve been haveing no luck catching these are all trout i have no luck on flatties i still got couples maps left to this honey hole for sale if you wanna purchase one let me know


i have had luck, east bay is producing well...i hope you were being sarcastic on the 'map selling,' because i can post a picture of a stringer of trout that you will, i mean you will poop your pants, mouth dropping, whatever.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*lol*



300X said:


> i have had luck, east bay is producing well...i hope you were being sarcastic on the 'map selling,' because i can post a picture of a stringer of trout that you will, i mean you will poop your pants, mouth dropping, whatever.


calm down scooter, no one is doubting your manhood. lol


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

300X said:


> i have had luck, east bay is producing well...i hope you were being sarcastic on the 'map selling,' because i can post a picture of a stringer of trout that you will, i mean you will poop your pants, mouth dropping, whatever.


 I want to see the picture. If he does, it was one he found on the internet.


----------



## buckduster (Jul 26, 2005)

*Big stringer*

Let's see it...is it the famous Louisiana stringer?


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*ruh roh 300X*

You hung your tail out there now, lol. Balls in your court. Dont break out GoinCoastal's pic or you'll be busted for sure. lol

Z


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

hey 300 x lets put it up i wanna see what i been missing and for as the map was concerned i can put you on as many trout as a guide so why not make a buck or two


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

oh yea by the way 300 x if you got a stringer bigger then what i been hauling in better not post you may be breaking the law


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

it was before the law was made, smartone

fabian, you couldnt put me no where near as many fish nor as big as james plaag...i can assure that, rest my case.

bobby-finding it on the interent? are you kidding...we've all had good days, just some better then the others...



fabian31268 said:


> oh yea by the way 300 x if you got a stringer bigger then what i been hauling in better not post you may be breaking the law


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

buckduster said:


> Let's see it...is it the famous Louisiana stringer?


no, we dont share those pictures with people..there just too good to be true, lol j/k


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

well may i see it please so ill no what a reel trout looks like several other 2coolers would like to see it also i know im no where to breaking any records just haveing fun catching fish but honestly can i see that pic that will make **** my pants ive been constipated last couple days maybe that will help me


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

fabian31268 said:


> well may i see it please so ill no what a reel trout looks like several other 2coolers would like to see it also i know im no where to breaking any records just haveing fun catching fish but honestly can i see that pic that will make **** my pants ive been constipated last couple days maybe that will help me


im taking them to waglreens tommorrow to get them put on a CD, we dont have a scanner. i said poop, not the other word. dont worry, youll see them..calm down man, keep it in the pants


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*well shoot*

Ahhh, the famous "at the photo developers" line. Please, please tell me there arent any pine needles in the pics! lol(you gotta be old school to get that one!)

Im just messin with ya, dont go gettin mad on us.

Z


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

********* said:


> Well I might have believed you until you said that. Oh well it was fun this evening anyway. Back to fishing.
> 
> Z


what makes you say that *********?


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

sorry for that but every one what i said got bleeped but it wasnt a curse word but dont know why it was bleeped it started with a c not an s


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

fabian31268 said:


> sorry for that but every one what i said got bleeped but it wasnt a curse word but dont know why it was bleeped it started with a c not an s


good observation


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Great report, too bad we all don't have the time to find them honey holes like the one you got. Get em while the gettings good!


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

Sounds like you got a killer spot...


----------



## FRAYEDKNOT (Dec 30, 2004)

Fabian,
Good report. If you want to post some pics I have a digital camera we can take with us and no short term memory. The hassle you're getting is why I don't usually post reports. It's a shame people get so upset when you catch fish and they have "*pictures*." To answer your original question, yes the lips are ripping. Get an extendable handle net or a piece of conduit in the length you want and attach a net. With a camera and a net you could really start some trouble.


----------



## username (Aug 12, 2005)

*My 2 cents*

Look, I like gettin on this site and looking at the pictures as much as the next guy, but just because you don't take pictures of your days catch doesn't mean you didn't catch them, and there shouldn't be anyone on this board that doubts you. I mean how many of you have to make yourselves feel better by getting on a website and lying to some of your internet chat buddies, people you may have met once or twice while out on the water, or most likely someone you have never met before? If you do you are a joke. With that said you are really no better when you doubt someone just because they didn't show their pictures, because to tell you the truth to me that makes me think you have probably thought about posting a fibbed report just to make yourself look better. Personally I don't like cleaning fish but I love to catch them which is why I won't post a pic of my fish on a cooler in my garage...and I love my wife too which is why I don't take the digital camera with me when I go fishing, she would kick my %&^* if I dropped that thing in the water and I admit it I am a clutz, and the likelihood of that happening is pretty good! Keep the reports coming cause they keep me entertained while I am at work!


----------



## Fishdog (Jun 22, 2004)

Don't mean to raise a ruckus here but ........ "possession" means in possession. Like in your freezer or cooler, no difference. And game wardens don't need a search warrant to enter your premises, open your freezer and count your fillets. Just so's ya know. 10 specs a day, 20 in possession. Period.


----------



## Fish Jockey (Mar 16, 2005)

*Open Mouth and Remove All Doubt!*

Come on Guys, Don't play Mr. Gamewarden without a badge....
If your fishing you need to know the law....
READ the Rules & Regs.....
The guy that started this post is legal and needs no spanking.
It sounds like someone here needs to do his homework...
This quote is from the Texas Parks and Wildlife manual directly
at: http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publications/annual/fish/limits_saltwater/

*Bag and Length Limits for Saltwater Fish*

Daily bag is the quantity of a species of a wildlife resource that may be taken in one day.
Possession limit is twice the daily bag on game and nongame fish, except as provided in this guide.
Possession limit does not apply to wildlife resources in the possession of or stored by a person at their permanent residence.
There are no bag, possession, or length limits on game or nongame fish, except as listed in this guide.
Fish Jockey....


----------



## Fishdog (Jun 22, 2004)

Sorry all ...... I humbly stand corrected. Thanks for the info, Fish Jockey.


----------



## wabo (Oct 11, 2005)

You need to use a bigger hook and set the shtt out of it, some times the just have a pitbull lock on the eye of the hook. Tell me where this honey hole is and I will bring some good rigs

wabo


----------



## bourbon3 (Sep 13, 2005)

guys cool your jets. if you cant be happy for somebody on a good fishing trip or hunt keep it shut. congradulations on the honey whole fabian. if you ever need somebody to net your fish for you or fight off all the jealous fisherman i would be glad to help.


----------

